# I hate first timers!!



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I always get so scared! She is in active labor not to far from pushing! I'm suprised her udder is no bigger but I'm sure it will come.
View attachment 231657


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

And it's over 100 heat index I'm melting!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Do y'all think her udder will even out?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How's it going? She's a pretty girl! I bet her udder will even out. It's not terribly uneven. If you're dam raising, get the kids interested in the small side so their nursing will help bring up production.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is contracting frequently and iv seen one small push. But she keeps looking at me like what in the world is happening me lol. Lots of stretches!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Is it common to still see baby moving in labor?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't think I've seen that. Maybe in very early labor, but not when they're getting close to birth


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy Kidding


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Amber89. How are things?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.

Any discharge?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She kidded like one hour after I saw baby moving so weird . I got busy and forgot to update


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Congrats! Doeling or buckling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cute. Hows mama & kiddo now?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Such a cutie! Congratulations and glad all is well!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's a doe! They are doing good momma is still getting used to nursing lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------

